# Teaching > General Teaching >  FOR both of them, or TO both of them???

## tuboludo

It seems like most people use for both of them even though to both of them has a nicer ring in my ears.

So which one is the most correct one to use? Or it doesnt matter?

Sentence: It felt like a great success to both of them.

Thanks 

ANYBODY???

----------


## Ecurb

"To" refers to "seems"; "for" refers to "both of them". So the two sentences have different meanings in idiomatic English. The "to" version means: "Both of them felt that it had been a great success." The "for" version means": Both people had achieved a great success by accomplishing it."

----------


## 108 fountains

I agree there is some nuance here, but not a whole lot. I wouldn't say either one is incorrect. To me, the word "for" has a connation of being beneficial, and the word "to" has the connotation of direction. In your sentence, it may be that you want both a connotation of direction and of being beneficial, so either one would work.

Here's another example:
He sang a song to them.
He sang a song for them.

Not much difference in meaning, but some in nuance. The first to me emphasizes the direction of the singing; the second emphasizes that he was singing for their benefit.

----------

